# Is my Alpha Omega seat expired?



## fiddledebi

I have three Cosco Alpha Omega seats (one in my car, one in DH's car, one in grandma's car). They have a manufacture date of March 2003, but do not show an expiration date anywhere. I have heard that the AO are good for 8 years, which would give us 2 more years in them, but I've also heard 6, which would mean we should get new seats right now.

DD2, who uses these, is a little bitty 3.5 yo at just over 25 pounds, so she'll be in a 5pt harness for years and years more. If I have to buy new seats now, it will be 3 more 5pt deals, so if this one is good for 2 more years, I'd rather not bother replacing it. Thoughts, mamas?


----------



## MacKinnon

I'm pretty sure it's just 6 years. I'm not finding any sold info online right now, but I am finding a few references to the AOE's having a longer expiration date, mainly from one epinions article. You could call Cosco to find out for sure.


----------



## sunnymw

The expiration date is usually not on a sticker with Dorel seats--it's usually imprinted into the plastic on the back.


----------



## an_aurora

The older AOEs have 8 year expiry dates, so yours might. Dorel seats have clocks stamped in the plastic, which give the actual expiration date


----------



## jakesmama

Mine is a 2002 and I have no idea when it expires (we aren't using it). The date stamp is only for date of maunfacture I mine. I called dorel but i can't find the model # that they want (why would they put it on a label...those things come off?!) so I need to take pics to email in but I haven't found the time. The cs said that it could be either or depending on the model #


----------



## LoganBsMom

I have one that was a 2004, and it did have an expiration date on the plastic part on the back (it was hard to find) of 2012. So 8 years. Hope that helps =)


----------



## UltimateSerj

i have one from 2003 and i am pretty sure it was5 yr on it...i need to look, i haven't used it in a long time


----------



## fiddledebi

Thanks, everyone. I took the thing out of the car completely and into the sun and all I can find is the manufacture date on it. There is definitely no expiration date there. I'll have to take it out again tomorrow and write down the serial number so I can call Cosco and ask them for the expiration.

What a PITA!!!







:


----------



## thepeach80

Call them. Mine was made in 5/03 and it had a 7yr expiration. I had 2 little dials imprinted on the back of the seat that showed the expiration.


----------

